# The Birthday present



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello again.
Four years ago my godson had his 18 birthday and I thougt that he must get something from me that he or anybody else can't buy. I had proppably little time left to do the present. I guess it was a week. So it had to be something small. But fancy or special.
I have a wonderfull book "4,000 Animal, Bird & Fish Motifs" A sourceook by Graham Leslie McCallum from B T Batsford. I found a great picture from chapter 8 "The Barberian time" on side 212. The caracter E is propably a wolf. I desided I copy it and make a tie pin of it. The material I would use was self vident to me. It would be bone. 
How about a bone tie pin with silver chains and a Ainus glutinosa box or holder for it. 
Where would I find a suitable bone?
From our yard ofcourse!
Let's see at the bone and the pin and at the box or holster or container or what ever you call it.:yes4:


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Beautiful and masterful work Esko. That is something I wish I had the skill and patience to do. I have trird my hand at it, and the skill is not there.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello Dick. It's not the same what tools you use or how you use them. I have a Dremel like machine the German made Proxxon and both Dremel and Proxxon "blades" and those smallest files and sandpapers. The scrollsaw would propably be of great help but havn't yet tried it. A must is a good raspirator, eye goggels, and hearing protection. It's worth to cover all bear skin because bonechip's feels quit nasty after 8 hours of carving. I use welder glows to protect my hands. Nylon or similar isn't good because if you touch your glowes with that spinning thing... it will tart winding it untill... So lether is my choise. If you take down the rews the one stinks less. A very good ventilation is allso a big plus.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

You blow me away with your talent. I would have a hard time making the tie pin out of wood let alone bone. I love the box and the cutout for the tie pin is very well done. Even the hinge on the box was well done. The tie pin will be something your grandson will cherish for years and pass on to his children. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow Esko that is gorgeous! You did an amazing job! I bet he prizes that pin!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

wonderful job.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Just for the record: he is my godchild, godson. He is my sister's child. Not grandson : )
I forgot to mension that the silver chain is attached by a goldsmith.
Thank you Malcom, Barb and Mary. 
As you know it's not important what label your tool's are the most important thing is how you use them.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

"I bet he prizes that pin!" 
Before he didn't wear tie but noe he is eger to have it in partys ; )


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

Brilliant!


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

You think so, Berry?
I sometimes ask my wife that doesn't everybody do things like that. I just draw the picture I want to carw and then I carw it. Her answer is an obvious: nooooooo


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That is nice work Esko. I read a quote by a famous woodcarver once when he was asked how he carved. He said "I get a picture in my head what it should look like and then I carve away everything that doesn't belong in the picture."


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wonderful piece. If it were given to me by a family member, I would treasure it forever!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Lovely piece, Esko! Very sneaky also...now, for birthdays you can give him ties! 

(Brave man, sneaking that bone away from your rotties. lol )


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

That sounded a lot like me


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

That was a good one Dan. I have to remember it next year!


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

The best parts was allready eaten. This one was at it's end of it's life if you can say so of a bone. But having had dogs for deceids you know how bad and odoureus the bones can get!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

When you said bone, and I saw that first picture, I couldn't imagine 'anyone' wanting something like that. But then I saw what you did, and it is great. Nice job.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks joat. My wife ones told me I can't post "that" picture. Can't see why...


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Tom. For a resonable price I can make you one Barberian style Tie pin. Your neighbours, friends and relatives will envy your treasure for ever.


----------

